# Dawgs vs the Yellow Jackets.



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

Please get this done UGA.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

The only chance GT has is if they throw the ball successfully.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs! Wreck Tech!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Dawgs gonna kill these clowns! Bank on it!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Go Dawgs! Wreck Tech!



Thank you Silver Britches for merging the threads.  The Jackets are fired up big time.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Dawgs start out sluggish.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

Why on the world does UGA have Simmons out there?  He and Robertson can barely catch a cold.    Announcers are right on, why would you start with 3 straight throws against this weak d-line.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

Blaylock is a dern good player.  He had already passed Robertson as a WR.  Now the offense needs to score fast and often.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Dawgs fixing to score this drive!

GO DAWGS! EAT!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

If Fromm can't start hitting his WR's, then they need to put Bennett in.  He has clearly regressed this year and does not have it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Dawgs looking pathetic in the early going. 

3-0 Dawgs after having to settle for a field goal.


----------



## Duff (Nov 30, 2019)

Wow


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> If Fromm can't start hitting his WR's, then they need to put Bennett in.  He has clearly regressed this year and does not have it.


Yeah, Fromm is looking awful in the early going


----------



## poohbear (Nov 30, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs looking pathetic in the early going.
> 
> 3-0 Dawgs after having to settle for a field goal.


Just don't understand what is going on


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Yeah, Fromm is looking awful in the early going


Average might be a compliment


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Nov 30, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> The only chance GT has is if they throw the ball successfully.


Oh they have a chance with that poor offense!
Kicking field goals all day isn’t gonna do it against LSU next week.
so horrible!


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2019)

GT defense looking elite. Lol


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2019)

Fromm still in contention for the heisman


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

I think Fromm is over-thinking everything and it won't allow him to just play and throw.  He is letting go of every ball thinking about turnovers instead of positive plays.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2019)

He is playing poorly, that is for sure.


----------



## Duff (Nov 30, 2019)

I swear, I think Kirby jacks them all up. Calm the heck down, we are way better than them, just do what you do. I can tell, Fromm is jacked up, Swift is jacked up. All need to calm down. Have fun. Laud have mercy


----------



## TomC (Nov 30, 2019)

3 points may be sufficient to win the game!


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2019)

We could use Paul Johnson if all we can do is run


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

Simmons caught one!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

TD Daaaaaaaawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

10-0 men in red & black


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

It's not been a pretty start, but hopefully UGA can get up big and give Bennett some playing time.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

A UGA d-lineman just got tackled by a o-lineman.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

If LeCounte doesn't get that strip, it's a big play. He was out of position and barely got there.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

They got Cook the ball, yeehaw.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

TD DAAAAAAAAAWWWWWGS!

17-0 good guys


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

Where has that been all year?  I expected Woerner to be all-SEC.


----------



## Duff (Nov 30, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Where has that been all year?  I expected Woerner to be all-SEC.


I agree. I thought he would have a big year. Hard to do that when they don’t throw to you.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Tech got away with a clear late block in the back right in front of the ref! Clear as day!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 30, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Where has that been all year?  I expected Woerner to be all-SEC.


SO glad he got to score!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Put Fromm’s behind on the bench! Good grief! Let him sit out a couple series.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

Lord have mercy I had to check the score online looking at this thread you’d think the dawgs were losing 17-0


----------



## trad bow (Nov 30, 2019)

Fromm doesn’t have any one pushing him for playing time and is playing like it


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

Well they may get to score now.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Dawgs looking ahead to next week.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

TD tech

17-7 Dawgs

tech makes good use of that turnover


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2019)

Fromm ain't all that . . . and yes uga will win


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2019)

Oh my.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Tech recovers an onside kick

Dawgs sleep walking!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

It seems like UGA is hardly ever ready for trick plays.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

Why can't the Dawgs ever just play a complete game and win going away?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Tech playing To win. And fired up.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

Nolan Smith has been everywhere this game.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 30, 2019)

I hope GT wins,,,,that would be a hoot,,,,


----------



## antharper (Nov 30, 2019)

Tech gonna need to pull out all the trick plays


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Why can't the Dawgs ever just play a complete game and win going away?


Honestly, it seems like a lack of motivation most of the time to me. They think all they have to do is show up.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I hope GT wins,,,,that would be a hoot,,,,


Go shovel some snow.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Honestly, it seems like a lack of motivation most of the time to me. They think all they have to do is show up.



The offense for sure does.  The defense brings it every game until they are wore out from being on the field the whole second half of games.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

Fromm over throws another receiver.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

Another turnover.  I wonder who Swift will blame for that one?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Fromm is way off today. Must have played call of duty all night.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 30, 2019)

Y’all going to beat LSU next weekend ?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

If y’all want to see real QB play tune n to the Ohio state game


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Another turnover.  I wonder who Swift will blame for that one?


He‘s just playing hard. Trying to get us going. It happens.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

This is setting up just like the USC game.  UGA turns the ball a few times, the defense has to constantly on the field.   Obvious hold there on Tech but not call.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

Who’s Kirby gonna cuss out now?


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 30, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Go shovel some snow.


? ? ? ?,,,,it's on its way,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 30, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> Y’all going to beat LSU next weekend ?


? ? ? ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Tech missed a chip shot

score remains 17-7 Dawgs


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

I bet Swift runs hard this series.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2019)

Tech is terrible.


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2019)

Defenders just standing and waiting for us to hand the ball off.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 30, 2019)

Cm'on Tech,,,,


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

No throws downfield, until it is 3rd and long.  Coley strikes again.


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2019)

Fromm very accurate East West


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

We will be DESTROYED by LSU!

Ga Tech is 3-8! 

I thought this would be a blowout!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> Y’all going to beat LSU next weekend ?[/QUOTE
> 
> The same LSU that gave up 400 yards to Ole Miss. Yep think we would have a good chance against that team.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 30, 2019)

If Georgia Tech is gaining ground on your defense. If they were just a bit better you would have a ball game.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

It would awesome to see Zeus finally have a breakout game.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 30, 2019)

Not turning over the football three times


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2019)

Horrible offense. Horrible.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> We will be DESTROYED by LSU!
> 
> Ga Tech is 3-8!
> 
> I thought this would be a blowout!



It will be.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Best O Line college football they say???


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

The Dawgs are just letting the clock run out.  Poor game management.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Pee poor clock management once again.


----------



## James12 (Nov 30, 2019)

If AL beats AUB, they should be number 4, no questions.  

Feel bad for Fromm, looks like a shell of his old self.


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Best O Line college football they say???


Not when the defense knows what you're going to do


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2019)

Fromm holding the ball. He could run every once in a while.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

Horrible.  Kirby must have drunk a lot of brown liquor last night.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

Just get the 3 here.  It's just like USC, trying to get one more play and it will cost them points.


----------



## Duff (Nov 30, 2019)

Man, I’m glad we got those timeouts with 7 seconds left.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 30, 2019)

The dawgs should be like up 50


----------



## Duff (Nov 30, 2019)

Stupid coaching/game management. Nothing else. Stupid. Why not call a to?  You scared the nerds are going to get the ball back with 50 seconds on the clock? Stupid


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

Different team each week, same old horrible offense for the Dawgs.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> It will be.



I think it will be as well but UGA CANNOT improve on offense!

Dan Lanning and Kirby are great on D and improving weekly they have hiccups every now and then which can be expected!

But we need a OC very BADLY, all they do on offense is VOMIT!!

You can’t play like this in the playoffs or the SEC Championship Game!

Now HOT ROD is now vomiting again!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> If Georgia Tech is gaining ground on your defense. If they were just a bit better you would have a ball game.



Think they are averaging about 2 yards per carry and the only reason this game is as close as it is, is due to two turnovers.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 30, 2019)

Love that  field goal oh rut rooh


----------



## poohbear (Nov 30, 2019)

I don't know you have heard of a monkey on your back? This year I think we have one.


----------



## RedHills (Nov 30, 2019)

Dang! HOTROD done developed a hiccup in his giddyup


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 30, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Think they are averaging about 2 yards per carry and the only reason this game is as close as it is, is due to two turnovers.


Yea then why are they not just dominating Tech?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Hot Rod missed a field goal. Everything is going wrong today.

Score remains 17-7 all Wiener Dawgs

Bout had enough this nonsense.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 30, 2019)

Kirby has got to be the worst clock management coach in all of football. How do you let 30 seconds run off the clock right before the half when you have 3 time outs.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 30, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Think they are averaging about 2 yards per carry and the only reason this game is as close as it is, is due to two turnovers.


Exactly do this next weekend


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 30, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> It will be.


The problem is this game should be over now


----------



## poohbear (Nov 30, 2019)

Do you think they work on any pass plays during practice? Looks like you would see a little improvement in timing, but I don't see it


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 30, 2019)

Bama made a bunch of mistakes in the first q and LSU took advantage of everything. Can not do what the dawgs have done today and expect to beat LSU


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 30, 2019)

The dawgs only got two more quarters of powder puff foot ball.i think the throat is getting tight and I feel a choke attack coming on.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 30, 2019)

Thanks delete for all you brilliant analysis


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 30, 2019)

You should see if you could beat out Gary Danielson for his job


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> Yea then why are they not just dominating Tech?



Two Turnovers it should be 27-0.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Two Turnovers it should be 27-0.



Yep. Make those same 2 mistakes next week and it will be 27-0 the other way.


----------



## notnksnemor (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm seeing the UGA that played S. Carolina.

Not up for the game.

Coaches???


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

Zeus with the big return.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> I'm seeing the UGA that played S. Carolina.
> 
> Not up for the game.
> 
> Coaches???



For some reason, the Dawgs have problems with early kickoffs.  It's like they sleepwalk.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

He was getting held you idiot announcer.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

That was fast. TD Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

TD Dawgs!

24-7 to open the 3rd qtr


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2019)

Look at Simmons.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs who got the TV working at camp!


----------



## labsnducks (Nov 30, 2019)

Wonder what Pickens did to have to sit out first half?


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

I've found the winning combination for our offense.  Start thread, then shoot basketball with my son and make an egg sandwich for my daughter at halftime.  Dawgs can't lose now.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs who got the TV working at camp!



Fancy deer camp TV.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2019)

King killer repeat...


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

You gotta get that sack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2019)

dwags fixing to stack up the pts.  Should be proud beating a non ranked team.  1980  pfffftttttttttttt.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 30, 2019)

Dawgs should be up by 40 right now.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> dwags fixing to stack up the pts.  Should be proud beating a non ranked team.  1980  pfffftttttttttttt.


It’s a rivalry game and y’all are playing hard. I give y’all a lot of credit for that. Y’all want it more it seems.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

Where have the TE's been all year?  The Dawgs have big fast TE's and they are not getting used until now.  I want Darnell Washington to come to the Dawgs.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 30, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> I've found the winning combination for our offense.  Start thread, then shoot basketball with my son and make an egg sandwich for my daughter at halftime.  Dawgs can't lose now.


Hope they don’t do that next weekend


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> It’s a rivalry game and y’all are playing hard. I give y’all a lot of credit for that. Y’all want it more it seems.




Give us 10 mo years !!!


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 30, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Thanks delete for all you brilliant analysis


Nope just calling out what I’m seeing


----------



## Duff (Nov 30, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Where have the TE's been all year?  The Dawgs have big fast TE's and they are not getting used until now.  I want Darnell Washington to come to the Dawgs.



They are the 3rd and 4th option. Every pass play. Every one. Watch


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

Swift had a clear shot inside to the endzone.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

When it rains it pours.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 30, 2019)

Another turn over


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2019)

#4, really ???


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Swift fumbles another ball. Dawgs fumble it away about to score. Way to go guys!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

Dawgs should have an int.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

Tech player threw a punch it looked like.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

73 sure did and no call.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 30, 2019)

No he didn’t.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 30, 2019)

He shoved him.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 30, 2019)

Dawgs look like dawg poo.  Y’all ain’t up to the task next week that’s for sure.  We are the worst team in FBS.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 30, 2019)

Nothing wrong with Swift except pride


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> No he didn’t.




It was more of a slap to the face-mask, but it was a late hit no doubt.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2019)

Hope Swift ain't hurt.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

Just having Cook out there got Pickens free.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 30, 2019)

Whatever. I’m Dawg to the bone and I can honestly say that was not a slap or punch. Some of you guys are reaching a little.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

TD 31-7 Dawgs

And just heard why Pickens was out the 1st half. He was suspended.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope Swift ain't hurt.



Hurt or not, he needs to sit and rest and get his mind right.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Hurt or not, he needs to sit and rest and get his mind right.




Happens to the best of us dogbro . .


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Nothing wrong with Swift except pride



The scouts are watching


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2019)

We got nuttin.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

Tyson Campbell is head and shoulders above where he was last year.  The UGA DB's are going to be amazing next year.  Campbell, Stokes, Stevenson, Daniels, Webb, and maybe the 5 star Kelee Ringo.  This year they can match-up with just about any group of WR's.


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Nov 30, 2019)

Fromm warming up for the second half.
?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 30, 2019)

I didn’t see anything in that strip and tackle of Swift that would’ve injured that left shoulder. I agree I think Swift’s mind ain’t in the game so they pulled him.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We got nuttin.



You guys fought hard, Tech just doesn't have the players yet.  A 3 win season with the wrong personnel is pretty good.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

TD Dawgs 

38-7


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Hope we don’t get a suspension for next week with Pickens.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

GT player was pushing the ref, so he's gone and probably Pickens is gone.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

The refs let the other stuff go and this is what happens.  GT player threw 3 punches and he stays in, bull.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Well, he’s gone. Can’t blame him for protecting himself, though


----------



## RedHills (Nov 30, 2019)

Best part of that was the camera guy risking his life to keep them off his camera...lol


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 30, 2019)

Pickens went out with a bang.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

Pickens got hit multiple times before he hit back.  Then he tried to get away while the Tech player pushed the ref to try to get more punches in.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 30, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Well, he’s gone. Can’t blame him for protecting himself, though



Actually, you can. He is an immature punk that needs to be kicked off the team. He just cost the team a half of play for their most important game of the year.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 30, 2019)

GT can't fix a mic??????? lol


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Nov 30, 2019)

Why isn’t swilling kicked out?


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

tigerdad30529 said:


> Why isn’t swilling kicked out?



I have no idea.  He threw more than one punch that connected and pushed the ref.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 30, 2019)

Pickens is an idiot and waste of talent. He’s been a hot head all season. Really hope he gets his crap together.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 30, 2019)

Georgia put on a good "show" .


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Cager gone, Pickens suspended, my goodness SEC Championship looking mighty scary!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2019)

Pickens got to learn to walk away from that.


----------



## RedHills (Nov 30, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> Pickens is an idiot and waste of talent. He’s been a hot head all season. Really hope he gets his crap together.



Pretty sure he'll get the first half of next game to ponder on it more. Fighting ejection is first half of next game too...I think


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2019)

Good to see Cook getting some touches.


----------



## poohbear (Nov 30, 2019)

I think offence look more fluid with bennett


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## tigerdad30529 (Nov 30, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Cager gone, Pickens suspended, my goodness SEC Championship looking mighty scary!!


Don’t forget Swift possibly out.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

coach cusses in camera dawg players beating down other players and the dawgs say other teams are thugs?


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 30, 2019)

Pickens is an idiot. Benched for the first half for violating team rules then can’t even make it a full quarter before getting ejected. 

5 ️ dummy.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

tigerdad30529 said:


> Don’t forget Swift possibly out.


Didn’t want to jinx it that’s why I didn’t say it!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 30, 2019)

Ain’t nothing wrong with Swift.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Cager gone, Pickens suspended, my goodness SEC Championship looking mighty scary!!



It might force Coley to be more diverse in his play calling.   Having Cook out there is huge.


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Nov 30, 2019)

Wish coley was out for the LSU game
?


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> It might force Coley to be more diverse in his play calling.   Having Cook out there is huge.


He should be out there all the time running to the outside, he is fast!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

tigerdad30529 said:


> Wish coley was out for the LSU game
> ?


I wish he was ejected for good!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

Bennett is so much better when the play is not there at first, than Fromm.  Every team has to account for him running the ball and that leaves guys like Landers open.


----------



## poohbear (Nov 30, 2019)

Throwback said:


> coach cusses in camera dawg players beating down other players and the dawgs say other teams are thugs?


Butt hurt?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

poohbear said:


> Butt hurt?


Sorry y’all have turned into Miami north campus


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

Miscommunication there.  Better now for Bennett than a game where he has to play where Fromm is hurt.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2019)

Well I'm with yall dogs for the duration. Walked out the door to go hunting as my stand is only about 400 yds from my house. Look up and my German Shorthair is chasing a fine buck across the field. He ran that deer a good 1/2 mile and now they're both gone.


Anybody looking for a year old GSP let me know......


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

This announcer guy should go out there and play.  McIntosh sighting.  He is really good back and I don't under stand using him more unless they are wanting to red-shirt him.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2019)

Throwback said:


> coach cusses in camera dawg players beating down other players and the dawgs say other teams are thugs?



This from Auburn of all place. 2nd chance university for thugs.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 30, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Well I'm with yall dogs for the duration. Walked out the door to go hunting as my stand is only about 400 yds from my house. Look up and my German Shorthair is chasing a fine buck across the field. He ran that deer a good 1/2 mile and now they're both gone.
> 
> 
> Anybody looking for a year old GSP let me know......


Is he an FSU fan????  Asking for a friend.......


----------



## poohbear (Nov 30, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Sorry y’all have turned into Miami north campus


Don't worry we will be sending y'all some of our misfits


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

I guess UGA players don’t want to play in the SEC Championship game, to many trying to fight these NERDS!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

Netori Johnson out there on defense making a play.  Good to see players who stuck it out and even changed sides of the ball to help the team.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Is he an FSU fan????  Asking for a friend.......



He's about to star in the movie....All dogs go to heaven


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2019)

Still 1980 . Congrats pups.


----------



## DBM78 (Nov 30, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still 1980 . Congrats pups.


You need new material bro


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still 1980 . Congrats pups.


Y’all fought hard, honey. Y’all just don’t have the level of talent in place right now. I believe y’all are going to get there with this coach. He had y’all fighting.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

DBM78 said:


> You need new material bro


And prolly a strong drank right about now.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

These announcer guys lobbying for targeting against UGA.  I hope the Dawgs don't get these guys again.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

I want to see McIntosh bust a big run like he did earlier this year.  I think he has the longest TD by the Dawgs this year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2019)

DBM78 said:


> You need new material bro




Actually you need new material that's not 40 yrs old.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

A few negatives, lots of positive this game for the Dawgs.  When you lose 2 fumbles and an onside kick and still win that is a dominant win.  52-7 fumble recovery for a TD!!


----------



## poohbear (Nov 30, 2019)

That's what them nats get for pulling that onside


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 30, 2019)

You know you're doing it right when you can punt a TD....


----------



## antharper (Nov 30, 2019)

Tech sux..... that’s all , 52-7 ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2019)

Wishing uga the best, but, I just don't think it's gonna happen.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2019)

antharper said:


> Tech sux..... that’s all , 52-7 ?




We all knew that before the game . .


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

It’s official. Dawgs win 52-7


----------



## DBM78 (Nov 30, 2019)

About sums up GT season


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> This game will have 0 effect on Georgia's future. We beat LSU we in we Lose we out.


Gospel


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 30, 2019)

Well THAT didn't work.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 30, 2019)

Horns said:


> Gospel


No way in God's green earth will the pups beat LSU,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> No way in God's green earth will the pups beat LSU,,,,? ? ? ?


We will know for certain Saturday


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 30, 2019)

Ring it all night long!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 30, 2019)

Horns said:


> We will know for certain Saturday


Avy bet for a week? Come on,,,,


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Avy bet for a week? Come on,,,,


Nah. I ain’t in to all that. But I know it’s gonna be a slobber knocker


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 30, 2019)

Horns said:


> Nah. I ain’t in to all that. But I know it’s gonna be a slobber knocker


? ? ? ?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 30, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Avy bet for a week? Come on,,,,


Dude you are the quintessential bandwagoner.  Whoever is en vogue.  And don't give me that "i almost went to Lsu..". What drum you gonna beat next yr?  Typical Yankee behavior.   Go back to rooting for the Detroit lions


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Dude you are the quintessential bandwagoner.  Whoever is en vogue.  And don't give me that "i almost went to Lsu..". What drum you gonna beat next yr?  Typical Yankee behavior.   Go back to rooting for the Detroit lions


Lol


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well THAT didn't work.


If I didn’t know better I would bet that was Saban!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 30, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> If I didn’t know better I would bet that was Saban!


Wad of benjamins in that fist for Saban.  Slick Lil hand shake and slide em the wad


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Dude you are the quintessential bandwagoner.  Whoever is en vogue.  And don't give me that "i almost went to Lsu..". What drum you gonna beat next yr?  Typical Yankee behavior.   Go back to rooting for the Detroit lions




No comment,,,


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 30, 2019)

Congratulations to the Bulldogs on the victory today.

WE(us LSU peeps) will see you next week. WE(us LSU peeps) are gonna stomp your guts out. Crush you. Break your dreams. 

After the SECCG the Bulldogs will be playing in the Popeyes' Chicken Sandwich Bowl down in New Iberia, LA.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Congratulations to the Bulldogs on the victory today.
> 
> WE(us LSU peeps) will see you next week. WE(us LSU peeps) are gonna stomp your guts out. Crush you. Break your dreams.
> 
> After the SECCG the Bulldogs will be playing in the Popeyes' Chicken Sandwich Bowl down in New Iberia, LA.


UGA Defense is not Bama’s and yes we will see you next week!


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 30, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> UGA Defense is not Bama’s and yes we will see you next week!




Just for the record, I'm a player hating Tech fan. I am also a freshly minted LSU fan(hence the "WE").


----------



## tcward (Nov 30, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Congratulations to the Bulldogs on the victory today.
> 
> WE(us LSU peeps) will see you next week. WE(us LSU peeps) are gonna stomp your guts out. Crush you. Break your dreams.
> 
> After the SECCG the Bulldogs will be playing in the Popeyes' Chicken Sandwich Bowl down in New Iberia, LA.


Typical reply from a band wagoner.....


----------



## tcward (Nov 30, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well THAT didn't work.


He learned that from Saban...


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 30, 2019)

tcward said:


> Typical reply from a band wagoner.....




You say that like it's a bad thing? 

edit: Enjoy the next six days. Your season ends next Saturday (insert evil laugh).


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2019)

We are going to beat LSWho! By 17


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2019)

James12 said:


> If AL beats AUB, they should be number 4, no questions.
> 
> Feel bad for Fromm, looks like a shell of his old self.



Saban might be the one in the shell. Giving up nearly a half of a hundred on a team that did not score a point on us to the fourth quarter dont look good. LSU might beat us but at least we got there. We beat ranked team with our sorry offense. Teams like UF, Auburn, Notre Dame. Alabama beat how many ranked teams this year. I think the number was 0.


----------



## James12 (Nov 30, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Saban might be the one in the shell. Giving up nearly a half of a hundred on a team that did not score a point on us to the fourth quarter dont look good. LSU might beat us but at least we got there. We beat ranked team with our sorry offense. Teams like UF, Auburn, Notre Dame. Alabama beat how many ranked teams this year. I think the number was 0.



You’re killing me KyDawg


----------



## James12 (Dec 1, 2019)

Fromm and the O should be doing the D’s laundry for carrying them this year.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2019)

James12 said:


> You’re killing me KyDawg



James we got to take small windows, to enjoy things when we can. Prolly not gonna be pretty nest week, after seeing LSU beat A&M like they were a HS team, but they will at least be there.


----------



## James12 (Dec 1, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> James we got to take small windows, to enjoy things when we can. Prolly not gonna be pretty nest week, after seeing LSU beat A&M like they were a HS team, but they will at least be there.



Most big time teams play to their opponent, but if they get past LSU they have a chance. 

The question is, is LSU in if they lose, I think so.  I don’t see how LSU falls further than 4 if they lose to GA.


----------



## cramer (Dec 1, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Different team each week, same old horrible offense for the Dawgs.


Saving it for this week ? ???


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 1, 2019)

Y’all get some beer, wings and chips and get ready for the SECCG !!!!!!
Talk bad about my dawgs while you’re at it!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 1, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Congratulations to the Bulldogs on the victory today.
> 
> WE(us LSU peeps) will see you next week. WE(us LSU peeps) are gonna stomp your guts out. Crush you. Break your dreams.
> 
> After the SECCG the Bulldogs will be playing in the Popeyes' Chicken Sandwich Bowl down in New Iberia, LA.



Nah you can’t get off that easy, admit it as a tech fan you took a dagger to the heart yesterday.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Congratulations to the Bulldogs on the victory today.
> 
> WE(us LSU peeps) will see you next week. WE(us LSU peeps) are gonna stomp your guts out. Crush you. Break your dreams.
> 
> After the SECCG the Bulldogs will be playing in the Popeyes' Chicken Sandwich Bowl down in New Iberia, LA.



Hurry up and cimb on up on here Jim. The wagon ain't waitin' for nobody.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 1, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Nah you can’t get off that easy, admit it as a tech fan you took a dagger to the heart yesterday.




Nope. Tech sucks. No pain in losing when you know your team sucks. 

It's when you think you are somebody, and get your heart tore out by LSU in the SECCG, that's when the pain and heartbreak sets in. 

When you realize the last time you were relevant on the national stage was 1980. That's when it hurts. 

When most of your fan base wasn't even alive 40 years ago when you won something special. 

When you are 12-2. An also ran. Stuck in Richt purgatory. Wondering why you can be Bama. Be Clemson. Be LSU. 

Since UGA won their last NC, all of their rivals have got one or more.

Tech 1
Bama 6
LSU 2(1 more they don't claim)
Gators 3(2 more they do not claim)
Auburn 1(3 more they do not claim)
Vols 1(2 more they don't claim)
Clemson 3


----------

